# Drilling Oceanic Illuminatta 57?



## Algae (Nov 14, 2009)

Just got a new rimless Illuminatta. Warnings on tank about not drilling. Need to drill sides.I know bettagirl (sp) husband is a tech for Aquaqeon, Oceanic, etc. Any help?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Its late tonight and hubby is already in bed... what is it specifically you wanted to ask about it? I can ask him tomorrow...


----------



## Algae (Nov 14, 2009)

bettababy said:


> Its late tonight and hubby is already in bed... what is it specifically you wanted to ask about it? I can ask him tomorrow...


Does the Oceanic rimless Illuminatta 57g have tempered side and front glass? Gonna drill.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I will ask hubby in the morning, I can email him at work. Will let you know what he says as soon as I can.
Please sit tight and don't attempt to drill until we find out. If those tanks are what I'm thinking they are, drilling or attempting to drill will leave you needing a new tank because it will crack/split the glass.


----------



## Algae (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds good! I know a lot of the Oceanics have tempered bottoms. The side glass is pretty thick which is usually an indicator of non-tempered glass.
Again I am NOT drilling the bottom, only the side!
Thanks Again,


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, sorry for the length of time it took to get you an answer, it has been very busy here. In answer to your tank question, the front, sides, and back are drillable, the bottom is tempered... however, please be aware that if/when you drill it, that will void all warranty on the tank.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Algae (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks! Nice, thick glass and should be a piece of cake!


----------

